# HW3 Only Upgrade



## RoccoX (May 28, 2018)

Hey all, I don’t think so, but has anyone heard of someone paying to just upgrade to HW3 without FSD. I have Enhanced Autopilot and really have no need for FSD, but with the neural net rewrite I would like to take advantage of that as I suspect as time goes on Enhanced Autopilot will get a lot better on the latest hardware.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nope.

I'm sure you could convince Tesla to accept your $10,000 for the FSD upgrade without actually giving you the FSD software feature. But if you're thinking that you'll get a price break on just the hardware, forget about it.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

The main reason I opted for FSD was for the hardware upgrade, because I agree that it is likely to eventually make a difference for non-FSD functions.


garsh said:


> I'm sure you could convince Tesla to accept your $10,000


I don't think it's (soon-to-be) $10k when coming from EAP. Is it $4k or $5k now?


----------



## RoccoX (May 28, 2018)

Yeah it is 5K right now soon to be 7k. Was just reading the other thread regarding NoA and I have seen so many of the same things and am assuming with HW2.5 it won’t get any better. While 5K to 7k is a lot for functionality I won’t use, I would be down with 2k or so to replace the computer.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Questionable origin and state APs (3.0 and the newer 3.5 from the Ys and potentially the new build process 3s) have been floating around on eBay Motors and similar for a while now.

Someone with money to burn might pick one of these up, and with luck convince an SC or MS worker or Electrified Garage/EVTuning to retrofit. Plus with even more luck, flip whatever MCU switches and VIN dependent Cloud config switches need to be flipped to allow the car to register as an AP3/3.5 Model 3... without FSD.


----------

